# Hunt and Field Training Plans for the Week of May 27-June 2



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Holy Schmoly, June already!!!

What's in the plans for this week? Anney, when are your hunt tests? Are you running Fisher, too, or just Slater?

We are at Dan's on Thursday this week, if he's back from the Grand in time. We're going every-other-week right now, only because life is interfering in my training plans. 

Other than that, I doubt we'll train at all this week. Supposed to be close to 100 degrees here tomorrow and Monday, and I'm tied up all day Tuesday and Wednesday. This poor dog.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

BONNIE SWAM BY TODAY!!!!! Lightbulb moment for the Bon-bon!

Then we went to another big piece of water to do some work for her mom. Breeze got two big shoreline-past a point blinds (she did the 145 yard one with one whistle!!!!) and then I set up some marks. Bonnie ran the left mark as a single--she stayed in the water--she just seems to really be honest, and the ran the right and centre marks as a doulbe. Wham bam, no problem, ma'am! 

Got Breeze back out and threw the triple from right to left, so that to get the go bird she had a cheaty swim under the arc of the middle bird. She then picked up the middle bird (she was so amped she wanted to spit the go bird out and go) and then the right bird up on the shore. Then she did the channel blind under the arc of the last mark.

Going to endeavor to keep giving her nice succesful setups like this all week as we have our first test of the season next weekend.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

We stayed squestered in the house yesterday--it was just over 100F with the humidity. Even water work is miserable in those conditions. It was okay though as it was the close of my club's hunt test for this coming weekend and I had plenty enough to do getting the last minute entries into the spreadsheet and doing the draw. 

We are supposed to have thunderstorms come through and break the heat today. Hopefully I can get out do do some work with the girls before I have to sit down to format the catalogue so Ican get it to the printer on Wednesday!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Recovering from a weekend of working the LIGRC Spring Hunting Tests.

I have changed to early morning/early evening training due to the heat.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Unfortunately, Tito apparently picked up a mild case of kennel cough at the agility trials, so he's in quarantine so to speak. I had to call and cancel his field training lessons at Dan's for both this week and next week, so as not to bring it out there to his kennel dogs.
Tito feels fine, acts fine, and has a very very minor cough. I've heard him cough once today, and it was not a big deal of a cough. I was concerned about blastomycosis, or a bacterial infection from the nasty water he's been swimming in, but after process of elimination (and $400) it's just very mild kennel cough.
What a pain.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Barb, thanks for asking. We arrived in Ohio last night (did you know West Virginia has a lot of mountains?). Friday we leave for a Bridget Carlsen seminar in NY. The following two weekends are the hunt tests at Hambden, where Slater is in Master (Fisher is not entered). Then the week after that we have the four-specialties-in-two-days thing for Cuyahoga Valley GRC and Greater Pittsburgh GRC. Lots of training in between! I'll keep ya updated.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Honestly I'm not even sure Tito has kennel cough. For a couple days he just sort of "puffed" a few times, then yesterday he actually coughed and gagged for about 5 minutes, and has been totally fine ever since. No more coughing, no more puffing, so I'm wondering if he had a grass seed or something stuck in his throat and finally brought it up. He has felt fine all along, never had a fever, ate/drank normally, normal activity level. But to be on the safe side, I'm keeping him away from other dogs and changing my clothes/washing up before I go to the pet hotel. Now that the vet ruled out blasto, cancer, and heart disease I can sleep at night!
We have blastomycosis in this area, also in Wisconsin where we have run some hunt tests, and it is not something to "wait and see" about.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Just got back from vacation will resume and finish swim-by starting Monday since I can't train at the pond on weekends. We are entered in a test on Sunday so cross your fingers for us. Pro thinks she should be fine now that water force is over.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

We took a break from training for a vacation and a good time was had by all.
















Now we are working hard to make sure those Senior skills are in place for our run later this summer.
Winter is swing on doubles, finally, and is marking well. I fact I probably have been running too many doubles and need to throw more singles.
Solid on walk ups and diversions, but I need to practice the walk-up as part of the double more. We tried one yesterday and we both did fine. My training partners are under instructions to make sure I remember to practice honoring. I don't know why but I always forget the honor.:doh:
Land blinds are coming along. We run them long and with suction, backside of wingers, under the arc, ect. I'm trying to throw as much as I can at her. We are still refining that communication between us to get the perfect line to the blind, but we are getting there. The key for us seems to be doing our lining drill at least once a week. Winter loves doing it and I can tell that it really does sharpen the exchange of information that happens on the line. We have come a long way since the no go's of last fall.
Water blinds we are working on the basics, but things are going well. My Pro will be back from The Grand soon and we will step it up with water blinds.

My training partners at the Grand news. They all went out in the 1st or 2nd series, but they thought it was well within their reach and can't wait to go back.
My Pro had 4 dogs make it through all 5 series and get Grand passes. For 3 of the dogs it was the 1st pass, (It takes 2 passes at the Grand to earn the title of Grand Hunting Retriever Champion (GRHRCH) in HRC) for the 4th dog is was her 3 Grand pass. All of the dogs were girls, and the teasing in the training group has already started.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> Just got back from vacation will resume and finish swim-by starting Monday since I can't train at the pond on weekends. We are entered in a test on Sunday so cross your fingers for us. Pro thinks she should be fine now that water force is over.


Best of luck to you and Scout this weekend!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck Lisa and Scout! Pick up those chickens!

Holly, one thing you are probably practicing but didn't mention, in our senior tests the blinds on both land and water in a couple hugged the memory bird and/or memory bird holding blind fairly tightly. Within about 10 yards on one (water) and within about 15 yards on another (land). The dogs, of course, wanted to go back toward the AOF of the memory bird, especially the one that was a shot flier.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Holly, one thing you are probably practicing but didn't mention, in our senior tests the blinds on both land and water in a couple hugged the memory bird and/or memory bird holding blind fairly tightly. Within about 10 yards on one (water) and within about 15 yards on another (land). The dogs, of course, wanted to go back toward the AOF of the memory bird, especially the one that was a shot flier.


Thanks Barb, I did think there would be more separation in Senior. We have been doing under the arc and backside of winger blinds. Winter does cave into suction sometimes but I usually can cast her out of it. I'm meeting a training partner tomorrow and I'm adding it to the list.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

So we ran a few marks today and a couple blinds with birds. Since she had the episode in the thick cover the other week where I suspected she might be blinking birds we wanted to test that again in less cover before the test. Scout did just fine. Marked well, picked up the birds, came back. So I suspect the other week was...I dunno...too much cover...wrong launcher types...or hey, maybe she was just being a dog. Anyway, that begs the question of how much cover is too much cover and I started another thread on it. I don't want to under-train, but I imagine it doesn't do any good when the cover is so heavy you can hardly see your dog and the marks.


----------

